# Not A Huge Deal



## newjkman (Dec 12, 2015)

I just purchased a new Taurus PT 111 G2 9mm. It has the gray slide that I decided I'm not real happy about, but it was the last one the store had. Is it possible to get it blued? I'm new to the handguns. I wished I would have waited and found a blued one at another store. Thanks!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the gray slide might be stainless steel .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There are different dark coatings you can choose from rather then the bluing process, that are more durable.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, you can look at it this way, generally, a SS slide is more resistent to the elements than a standard blued slide. If it were me I'd let it alone and be happy with my purchase......


----------

